# Noise



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I've always had the notion that aquariums are meant to be seen and not heard. That being said - how does everyone deal with the noises coming from their SW aquariums?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep mine topped up. when I walk into a room and suddenly have to dive for the bathroom, it's time to top up. (mostly fresh water for that)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What sort of noises?

Also, it really helps if you have a sump in a cabinet or another room, as opposed to all your equipment on/in the tank.

When my doors/panels are on my stand, all you can hear is the whir of the vortechs ramping up and down. With everything open, you can kind of hear the skimmer, but that's about it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The only noise I've got is a faint trickle coming from my durso standpipe in the overflow. Sounds distant and a bit therapeutic, IMHO. If the cabinet doors are closed, it pretty much eliminates all the noise from the pumps, skimmer, etc.

Might help if you play around with your water levels. Water going over a baffle falling 3 inches will make more noise than water falling only 1 inch. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Every one who comes over to see my tank says the same thing. They can't believe how quiet it is. The tank is in the middle of the room and the stand is packed with gear. All you can hear is the Vortech with the doors closed and the skimmer when the doors are open.

My solution to noise? Red Dragon pumps, Herbie method drain, Bubble King skimmer and just the right water level in the display.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Matt has nice equipment.

But I dont,

How I deal with it is:
Get used to it.

I found myself turning on the tap and letting it trickle when I was on my trip without my fishtank. 



With that said, I do have a fish room where the sump is located


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mattdean said:


> My solution to noise? Red Dragon pumps, Herbie method drain, Bubble King skimmer and just the right water level in the display.


Amen to that Matt!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

sponge filters might make some extra noise if it were a FW setup and you're more in for breeding than keeping a nice and clean tank. Having said that, all my tanks are in my bedroom (5 tanks, yea i know it's cramped )...and I have no trouble sleeping whatsoever.


----------

